# Touch-up for a latex mask...



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I am getting an over-the-head latex mask delivered soon. By the looks of it, I will have to do a touch-up to the mask.

I basically want to make the area around the eyes and mouth a bit darker. What do you guys suggest I use? Paint? Make up? What kind?


Thanks!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

For a quick touch-up to make the mask darker in some small areas, you can mix liquid latex with a little acrylic paint, about 1:1. You can add a little bit of water to thin this out. The latex will plasticize the paint, and allow it to stick better to the rubber mask. If you like, you can apply the thinned paint in washes with a small brush, waiting for each layer to dry before going on with another.


----------



## STAREMPIREUS (Sep 6, 2010)

*Use only rubber grease paint for masks available from a professional costumer / make up supplier . Apply the rubber grease paint then powder as you would a grease face make up . USING ANYTHING other than this on a mask and you risk breaking down the latex and next Halloween you'll have a melted sticky mess instead of a mask .*


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Using latex based acrylic paints isn't a problem on rubber latex, which is what I'm guessing your mask is made of. You can thin it with water and use it in washes as suggested. Adding latex just assures adherence to your mask. Latex will cause the paint to dry to a different shade, so you might want to test your paint/latex combination before applying it to your mask.

Be sure you clean your mask with warm water and maybe a little soap to remove dust, talcum powder and other things from shipping.


----------



## DARK-KARMA (Sep 14, 2010)

the dogman said:


> Using latex based acrylic paints isn't a problem on rubber latex, which is what I'm guessing your mask is made of. You can thin it with water and use it in washes as suggested. Adding latex just assures adherence to your mask. Latex will cause the paint to dry to a different shade, so you might want to test your paint/latex combination before applying it to your mask.
> 
> Be sure you clean your mask with warm water and maybe a little soap to remove dust, talcum powder and other things from shipping.


I would say you're correct, sure you can go and buy expensive latex "pigments" when all it is basically is acylic paint mixed with latex.Works for me and i've NEVER had the latex rubber break down or degrade.I have masks i made when i was at school and they're still perfect plus you can get far more interesting colours mixing up your own rather than the "standard colour palette"


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for the help guys! The mask should be arriving within a couple of days.


----------

